# مرتبات مهندسي ميكانيكا باور حديثي التخرج في مصر



## mizo2010 (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
انا طالب في هندسه اسكندريه قسم ميكانيكا باور 
سمعت كلاااام وحش جدا من مهندسين حديثي التخرج لفنس القسم
فحبيت اسال هو الكلام ده مظبوط ولا ايه
سمعت مهندسين بيقبضو 300 جنيه فالشهر في شركات كبييره
بجد حاجه تحزن ان واحد يطلع عينه في الكليه 5 سنين وفي قسم صعب زي ميكانيكا
وفي الاخر يقبض المرتبات الهزيله دي​ 
في انتظار ردود الاعضاء المبشره :75::75:​


----------



## king.khadawy (25 أغسطس 2010)

بص يا مدير اولا ربنا يوفقك وتكمل الكلية على خير انا ميكانيكا باور كمان بس هندسة المطرية 2006 ما تركزش دلوقتى على الفلوس ركز على الكلية والعملى يا برنس العملى العملى حاول تشتغل بايدك اثناء الكلية وحط عينك على مجال وركز فيه واتعلمه عملى قبل ما تخلص عشان ترتاح وما تتعبش مثلى لما خلصت ارشحلك مجال ميكانيكا المحركات والتبريد والتكييف دى مجالات بتكسب كويس ولازم تعرف ان الأرزاق بيد الله وانا اعرف ناس دفعتى بياخدوا دلوقتى 500 واعرف ناس تانية بتاخد 5000 ويمكن اكتر كمان كلها ارزاق ومقسمها الخلاق يا هندسة


----------



## mizo2010 (25 أغسطس 2010)

*الف شكر يا كبير 
بس احنا ماعندناش تخصص في القسم 
يعني بندرس كل حاجه خاصه بالباور
وفعلا الارزاق بيد الله
*


----------



## الانجينيير (25 أغسطس 2010)

*اسوء قسم*

اسوء قسم بيلم كل الناس ما تعرف فرق من فنى لمهندس وسمعته زفت عند الناس
شغله مش ولا بد ودراسته صعبه على الفاضى وتسال الصادقين حتى اللى كسبوا من وراه 85فى الميه ندموا انهم دخلوا
وعايز تعرف كلامى شوف اسوب الكنج عامل ازاى فى كلامه مع انه ممكن يكون محتلرم

ماتعرفشى تبقى دكتور او صيدلى او محاسب انا بقى كنت ممكن بس كل مجتمع له ضحايا علشان الناس الكويسه تعرف تعيش


----------



## عبدالرحمن حنيش (25 أغسطس 2010)

انتى ياباشمهندس مش هاتشتغلك كل شىء انتى هاتشتغل فى مجال واحد فقط بغض النظر عن العلوم الى انتى بتدرسها فركز فى مجال


----------



## mizo2010 (25 أغسطس 2010)

الانجينيير قال:


> اسوء قسم بيلم كل الناس ما تعرف فرق من فنى لمهندس وسمعته زفت عند الناس
> شغله مش ولا بد ودراسته صعبه على الفاضى وتسال الصادقين حتى اللى كسبوا من وراه 85فى الميه ندموا انهم دخلوا
> وعايز تعرف كلامى شوف اسوب الكنج عامل ازاى فى كلامه مع انه ممكن يكون محتلرم
> 
> ماتعرفشى تبقى دكتور او صيدلى او محاسب انا بقى كنت ممكن بس كل مجتمع له ضحايا علشان الناس الكويسه تعرف تعيش



انت قسم ايه يا برنس
وليه الاحباط ده كله بس
سبحان الله عندنا ناس بتعيط عشان تخش القسم وربنا
​


----------



## hamadalx (26 أغسطس 2010)

والله من أروع الأقسام وأنا فى إختلاف مع الصديق العزيز اللى بيقول إن القسم .... أنا خريج 2009 
والشغل دة نصيب وتوفيق من ربنا بس الواحد يحاول على قد مايقدر يعمل ما فى إستطاعته ويحاول يقوى نفسه بقدر المستطاع ويجتهد وياخد بالأسباب .... وأكيد ربنا كاتب كل خير إن شاء الله


----------



## الانجينيير (26 أغسطس 2010)

*انا معترض*

اولا لانى مش برنس 
ثانيا لان الكذب نوعان الكذب المركب والكذب العادى فالعادى ان تكذب على الناس والاسوء هوالمركب بان يكذب الانسان على نفسه اما لهوى او فرض راى او انحياز لعنصريه

ثالثا والله العظيم مهندس ميكانيكا ثانويه عامه مجموع كبير ولكنى اعترف حتى امامكم انى اسئت الاختيار


----------



## Eng lfc (26 أغسطس 2010)

انا برده طالب لسه و كمان اولى 
و الحمد لل مقتنع تماما ان باور افضل قسم و ليه شغل كويس بمرتب كويس جدا
بس محتاجه مجهود اكيد 
و ربنا يوقنا كلنا و نتخرج الاول


----------



## م/حسن عزت (26 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة مسألة الرزق دى بيد الله سبحانة وتعالى وبعدين انا مش باعترف بحكاية ان فية قسم حلو وقسم مش كويس وبعدين تعالو نتخيل شكل الدنيا والحياة لو مفيش قسم ميكانيكا باور او اى قسم اخر اكيد هتحس بقيمة نفسك والقسم اللى انتة فية لو سألت نفسك السؤال دةبس اهم حاجة ان يكون عندك اصرار وعزيمة وان شاء الله ربنا هيوفقك


----------



## giga giga (26 أغسطس 2010)

احترم رايك جدا يا باشمهندس حسن بجد القسس مده ملوش حل وبجد انا اعرف ناس كانت هتموت وتدخل القسم ده بس معرفتش الحمد لله وعموما السوال مش قسم ايه ؟ السوال هو انا عاوز ايه ؟ واللى انت عاوزه اكيد هتنجح فيه ولما تنجح هتوصل للمرتب اللى بتحلم بيه ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا جماعة الموضوع كلة رزق
طبعا معتمد على شطارتك و سرعة تعلمك
فية شركات بتاخد مهندسين فريش مش بيكونوا عارفين حاجة..بس متأكدين انهم لما يعلموهم و يصرفوا عليهم الكلام دة هيعود عليهم بالنفع فى الاخر
و طبعا كلام الانجنير عار من كل صحة
لان المرتبات الى حد ما كويسة
و ال 300 جنية اللى بتقول عليها دى ممكن فعلا تكون صح..بس دى لاول شهر او شهرين بس(اللى بيسموا فترة اختبار) اللى بيشوفوا بيها مدى التزامك بمواعيد العمل و مدة فهمك و استيعابك لطبيعة عملهم
بعد كدة بيبقى المرتب حاجة تانية
نصيحة
بلاش تصدق كل اللى بيقال.. و سيبك من الناس المحبطين اللى مش بيعرفوا يقولوا اى كلام الا لما يكون كلام اسود


----------



## mizo2010 (26 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر لكل اللي رد
يبقى الواحد لازم يتعب اخر سنيتن ليه فالقسم عشان لما يتخرج يبقى فاهم كل كبيره وصغيره ويبقى عنده خبره
وربنا يكرمنا جميعا ويدينا على قد مجهودنا


​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 أغسطس 2010)

> الف شكر لكل اللي رد
> يبقى الواحد لازم يتعب اخر سنيتن ليه فالقسم عشان لما يتخرج يبقى فاهم كل كبيره وصغيره ويبقى عنده خبره
> وربنا يكرمنا جميعا ويدينا على قد مجهودنا


الله ينور عليك


----------



## a.ash (26 أغسطس 2010)

الحمد لله انا طالب بهندسة الأزهر فى الفرقة الثانية قسم ميكانيكا ؛ والقسم جميل جدا ودراسته ممتعه بل هو فى رأيى أفضل الأقسام والحمد لله انا دخلته برغبتى ومقتنع به تماما ومسألة الفلوس يعنى لكل مجتهد نصيب وانا بسمع مرتبات كويسة جدا ولناس حديثى التخرج


----------



## egyptian_engineer (27 أغسطس 2010)

انا قعدت قريت كلامكم كله انا بقى يا جماعه هقولكم الخلاصه مش عشان حاجه بس لانى لسه متخرج من شهر بالظبط 

1- بجد لازم تعرف انك فى قسم ممتاز ومش هتعرف قيمته الا لما تتخرج وتقعد تتكلم مع حد بس يا ريت تكون فعلا بتفهم مش بتحفظ بتفهم يعنى ايه قسم هندسه قوى ميكانيكيه اسال نفسك يعنى ايه لو عرفت الاجابه يبقى انت فعلا مهندس قوى

2- حط عينك على العملى كويس قوى وخد كورسات وخاصه فى المحركات والتبريد فعلا زى ما البشمهندس قال فى الاول لانهم من اكتر المجالا الى ممكن تشتغل فيها ويا ريت تستزيد حتى من النت والفيديوهات الى على النت

3- خلى ثقتك فى الله كبيره واعرف ان الرزق بيد الله وليس لك يد به نهائى ولكن خد بالاسباب واعمل الى عليك

4- المرتب بقى الى يقولك انا باخد 300 ده معلش قوله انت كذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

انا يا بشمهندس لسه مخلص من شهرين والحمد لله روحت انتر فيو ومن غير واسطه والله فى شركه كبيره 
ونجحت وانا خريج جديد ومش هقولك عن المرتب غير انه خيالى بالنسبه لشخص خريج جديد

وشغلى فى مجال محركات الديزل والدوائر الهيدروليكيه بس الشغل 12 ساعه فى اليوم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أغسطس 2010)

> انا قعدت قريت كلامكم كله انا بقى يا جماعه هقولكم الخلاصه مش عشان حاجه بس لانى لسه متخرج من شهر بالظبط
> 
> 1- بجد لازم تعرف انك فى قسم ممتاز ومش هتعرف قيمته الا لما تتخرج وتقعد تتكلم مع حد بس يا ريت تكون فعلا بتفهم مش بتحفظ بتفهم يعنى ايه قسم هندسه قوى ميكانيكيه اسال نفسك يعنى ايه لو عرفت الاجابه يبقى انت فعلا مهندس قوى
> 
> ...



الله ينور عليك
مش هقولك غير ربنا يباركلك و يزيدك من نعيمة


----------



## king.khadawy (27 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم
طبعا انا بحييى كل اخواتنا المهندسين اللى شاركوا بتعليقاتهم على الموضوع وخصوصا الأخ (الأنجينير) اللى علق على كلامى وحسس كل الناس انى سوقى ومتخلف شوية(شوفوا اسلوب الكنج عامل ازاى)
يا باشمهندس انا كنت بتكلم بلغة السوق مش اكتر لأنى اتبهدلت من بعد تخرجى لحد دلوقتى عشان كدة كنت باعطى نصيحة لأخونا البشمهندس توفر عليه كتيييييييييير وتريحه اكتر ان شاء الله لأنى ما لقيت حد ينصحنى اعمل ايه وفضلت اخبط فى السوق مع اصحاب العمل والقطاع الخاص وفيلم صراع فى الوادى بس مش بتاع عمر الشريف ( دا صراع تقليدى بين المهندس الحديث والفنيين القدامى) ومش عاوز احكيلكم بقى على الضرب تحت الحزام منهم والذى منه . المهم ربنا كرم وبعد ما كنت باخد 300 جنيه فى بداية شغلى النهاردة باخد 20 ضعف المرتب دا
يا اخوانا يا طلبة يا كل الناس مشكلة ميكانيكا باور انه قسم لامم مجالات شغل كتير فى دراسته ركز فى مجال واحد او اتنين بالكتير وارشح التبريد والتكييف والمحركات الديزل او الهيدروليك والكنترول دى مجالات بتكسب اوى من خلال خبرتى يعنى وادرس هذه المواد كويس اهتم بيها اوى فى الكلية ذاكرها صح مش مذاكرة امتحان وتقدير واقرا عنها فى النت وجمع ماتريال بتحكى عنها وحاول تشوفها وتشتغلها عملى فى الكلية قبل ما تخلص هتوفر على نفسك سنين من التخبط وسعرك فى السوق هيبقى كويس ..... اتمنى للكل النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 أغسطس 2010)

mizo2010 قال:


> الف شكر لكل اللي رد​
> 
> يبقى الواحد لازم يتعب اخر سنيتن ليه فالقسم عشان لما يتخرج يبقى فاهم كل كبيره وصغيره ويبقى عنده خبره
> وربنا يكرمنا جميعا ويدينا على قد مجهودنا​


اولا اخى الفاضل احيى حرصك على الالمام بكل الاراء لتخرج بافضلها وافضل قسم من وجهة نظرى ميكانيكا باور 
ثانيا كلام المهندس ايمن هو الصواب 
ثالثا الرزق بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وغالبا المرتبات من 700 الى 1000 فى البداية حتى تصل لمدير فى بعض الشركات يصل الى 10000 او اكثر 
وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117151.html


----------



## d_a_w_i (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



 تابعت بتمعن ذلك الجدال المثير الذى أراه هام جداً لجميع المهندسين والذى لم يخلو حقيقةً من خروج عن النص تارة ومن شد وجذب بين مؤيدى التفاؤل ومروجى التشاؤم تارةً أخرى ... ولكن فى الأول والاّخر يجب علينا أن نقف أمام حقيقة واحدة وهى أننا نتجادل حتى نساعد وندعم بعضنا البعض إبتغاء مرضاة الله تعالى يقول الله عز وجل:


 {إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عن اليمين وعن الشمال قعيد ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد} [ق:17-18]. 


 وبالتالى وجب علينا التدقيق فى المعلومات التى نقولها وفى مدى صحتها وليس الموضوع مجرد إلتزام بالألفاظ وطريقة الكلام بما لا يتنافى مع قواعد المنتدى  

 وليست المسألة مسألة شخصية أو فائز ومهزوم أو مجرد تسجيل أقاويل فارغة لتحقيق الوجود بالمنتدى وزيادة عدد المشاركات من فئة (مشكوووووور) ، 

وأنا ضد أن يتم التقييم من المنظور المادى فقط فهناك ظروف وعوامل أخرى تؤخذ فى الإعتبار كبيئة العمل ومواعيد العمل ومدى قربه من مقر السكن والطريقة التى نتنهجها الإدارة مع العاملين بالإضافة إلى الإمتيازات الأخرى التى تختلف من شركة إلى أخرى وعوامل أخرى عديدة قد تجعل شخصاً يرفض مبلغاً خيالى نظير عوامل يراها أساسية لا يحتمل التنازل عنها مهما كانت المغريات بينما يتقبلها شخصاً اّخر عن كل رضا 

 تقبلوا تحياتى وكل عام وأنتم بخير ​


----------



## mizo2010 (27 أغسطس 2010)

*سعييد جدا باراؤكم جميعا
king.khadawy وبالاخص العضو
الذي لم يبخل علينا بنصائحه العمليه
لأنه حب ينصحنا حتى لا نمر بتجربته القاسيه
ربنا يبارك لك ويزيدك من نعيمه 
ان شاء الله

*


----------



## عمر الامارات (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يا بشمهندس انا من الصعيد وانت عارف ان الصعيد مشكلة في التوظيف او العمل وعلشان كده لازم اي طالب من الصعيد لازم يسافر الى القاهرة علشان يشتغل
انت عارف انا عملت اية
واحد قلي سافر الخليج بس لازم تسيب كلية على جنمب وتشتغل حاجة قريبة من الكلية بس انا ولي سافرو معايا تعبنا من الغربة والعمل لي مش تبع الكلية في منا رجع وفي منا اقعد يشتغل
بس انا رجعت وقعدت في البيت 8 شهور لحد ما ربنا كرمني في شغلانة جمب البيت بس هي مش هندسة 100 في المية بس الحمد الله اشتغلت 
وانا بقلك انة الارزاق بيد الله وحده والمرتبات ايضا انت اسعى وربنا حيرزقك
بس عايز اقلك حاجة سوق العمل المحترم لاي تخصص عايز واسطة


----------



## عادل 1980 (28 أغسطس 2010)

والله يا جماعة الموضوع موضوع رزق

ومش لازم اللى حصل مع زميل أو حد معرفة يحصل معاك

فى ناس بدأت بــ 600 ج فى الشهر وبعد 3 سنين وصلوا 5000 فى الشهر

ومش دايماًَ ده اللى بيحصل

ممكن ربنا يكرمك وتبدأ بمرتب كبير

هى أرزاق والله

المهم ركز فى دراستك
"وكل سنتيمتر تتعلمه فى دراستك يرفعم متر فى حياتك بعد كده"

وسيبك من كلام الإحباط والحاجات دى

وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 أغسطس 2010)

> يا اخوانا يا طلبة يا كل الناس مشكلة ميكانيكا باور انه قسم لامم مجالات شغل كتير فى دراسته ركز فى مجال واحد او اتنين بالكتير وارشح التبريد والتكييف والمحركات الديزل او الهيدروليك والكنترول



اوافقك جدا فى الرأى يا king.khadawy
و على فكرة انا مطرية برضة 



> اولا اخى الفاضل احيى حرصك على الالمام بكل الاراء لتخرج بافضلها وافضل قسم من وجهة نظرى ميكانيكا باور
> ثانيا كلام المهندس ايمن هو الصواب
> ثالثا الرزق بيد الله سبحانه وتعالى وغالبا المرتبات من 700 الى 1000 فى البداية حتى تصل لمدير فى بعض الشركات يصل الى 10000 او اكثر
> وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى


شكرا باشمهندس عبد الناصر
و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## hamadalx (28 أغسطس 2010)

الانجينيير قال:


> اولا لانى مش برنس
> ثانيا لان الكذب نوعان الكذب المركب والكذب العادى فالعادى ان تكذب على الناس والاسوء هوالمركب بان يكذب الانسان على نفسه اما لهوى او فرض راى او انحياز لعنصريه
> 
> ثالثا والله العظيم مهندس ميكانيكا ثانويه عامه مجموع كبير ولكنى اعترف حتى امامكم انى اسئت الاختيار


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
كل عام وأنتم بخير وأدعوا الله أن يجعل هذا الشهر الكريم مفتاحا وسبيلا لفك كربنا وجلاء همنا بإذن الله
فى البداية تابعت هذا الموضوع من المشاركة الأولى ولكن رفضت أن أكمل أو أشارك بعدما رأيت رد المهندس الإنجنير بوصفه لردود المشاركين بأنها غير صحيحة وكذب وأقول له لا توجد مشكلة أبدا فى إختلاف الرأى ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية هى أن ترفض رأى الطرف الأخر...

ثانيا: فى رده أشار أن هذا القسم لا يمكن أن تفرق فيه بين المهندس أو الفنى بقوله( ما تعرف المهندس من الفنى فى القسم دة) 
ولذلك أحب أن أسأله سؤالا واحدا ما الفرق فعلا بين المهندس والفنى؟

ثالثا: إخوانى لما تربطوا التخصص أو درجة التعليم بالمادة؟
إخوانى سبب ما نحن عليه الأن هو نتاج ظروف ومناخ سيىء يحيط بنا فلا تدع ما حولك يؤثر عليك ولكن راقب وتعلم ولا تهتم أبدا بأقوال المحبطين ولكن إستفد من أقوالهم وتجاربهم
وكن صادقا مع نفسك وواثقا من قدراتك وإمكانياتك وإسأل نفسك سؤال واحد ... ماذا أريد؟
إعرف ما هو مطلوب منك قبل أن تسأل عن ماذا تريد.............
إخوانى علوم الهندسة مترابطة ومتشابكة ولا يمكن أن نفصلها عن بعض أو نحتفظ بجزء منها ولكن المهندس الناجح هو من يسخر تلك العلوم ويجعلها سلاحه وزاده ويوظفها فى خدمته وأن يكمل ما ينقصه, يرى ما يدور حوله ولا يسجن نفسه بين أسوار الكتب والإمتحانات فقط يبحث عن نقاط ضعفه
ينظر ويواكب ما يدور حوله حتى يستطيع مواجهة سوق العمل ....
عندها تكون قد أتممت واجباتك كمهندس مؤهل ينقصه فقط تعب السنين فى العمل, أما الرزق فهو بيد الله تعالى وحده وليس أى مخلوق على الأرض له دخل به.... 
وإعلم لكل مجتهد نصيب ........ والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## نور الدين مهران (28 أغسطس 2010)

اخوانى متابع معكم الحوار المثمر 
انا مازلت طالب ميكانيكا باور الفرقه الثالثة إن شاء الله 
وبشكر كل الاخوه المهندسين على فتح هذا المجال للحديث وعدم بخلهم علينا بتجاربهم 
واود ان اقول لكل اخوانى الطلاب ؛ حاول ان تستفيد من خبرات المهندسين او حتى الفنين قبل تخرجك من الكلية لان هذا سيوفر عليك الكثير كما قال الأخوه المهندسين ؛ ولا اخفيكم سرا انى اتواصل مع بعض الفنين لمعرفة فقط الموديلات واشكال قطع الغيار لان ده انتو عارفين انه مالوش علاقه بالدراسة بقدر ما له علاقة بسوق العمل ؛ صحيح بتحمل رزالتهم وتهكمهم لانهم ميعرفوش يعنى ايه مهندس وفاكرين ان المهندس مبيزيدش شئ عنهم وفاكرين اننا بندرس فى الكليه ازاى نفك ونركب زيهم ؛ لكن مش مشكله لما اتحمل رزالتهم دلوقت احسن ما اتفاجأ بيها بعد التخرج ؛
بس انا ليه سؤال للاخوه المهندسين 
ياترى فى بداية عملكو كنتو بتشتغلو باديكو ؟! وهل ده مطلوب ؟!
وبعد فترة الخبرة الطويلة هل بيكون مطلوب من المهندسين يتدخلو بالعمل بايديهم ان لزم الأمر ؛ والا بيكون مهندس على طول الخط ؟ 
لانى وجدت فى اعلانات التوظيف ان الشركات بتطلب مهندسين خبرة فى مجال تصليح كذا او صيانه كذا 
منتظر الاجوبه


----------



## king.khadawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير انتصف رمضان على خير اتمنى لى ولكم ان نكون من المقبولين فى هذا الشهر الكريم يا رب العالمين
الأخ /نور الدين مهران طبعا يا هندسة المهندس قبل وبعد التخرج لازم يشتغل بايده ولازم جدا كمان انت بتيقى خارج من الكلية مثلا فاهم pump تمام قوى لكن عمرك ما مسكت ال seal بايدك او حتى شفته بعينك وفيه اللى ما يعرفش ايه اصلا انواعه ( أنا كنت كدة واخمن ان معظم الناس كانت كدة وقت التخرج مع انى خريج هندسة المطرية التى يقولون عنها والحجة على الراوى انها من اجمد كليات الميكانيكا باور فى مصر). المهم لازم تشتغل بايدك عشان ايدك تاخد على sense بتاع الأشياء ونصيحتى انك (طبعا بعد ما تحدد المجال اللى انت حابب انك تكون فيه زى ما أسلفت فى حديثى) تشتغل قبل ما تتخرج فيه حتى ولو ببلاش يعنى ما تضيعش وقتك على الفاضى حابب ميكانيكا شوف ورشة وارشق فيها شوف المحركات واعطالها حابب تبريد شوف حد شغال فيه وروح صلح وركب معاه ...... الخ
ياريتنى كنت عملت كدة ايامها حتى التدريب الصيفى اللى بتاخده على مدار اجازات الكلية الصيفية فى الكلية ركزه على مجال واحد وحاول تستفيد منه جدا.. تابع النت والكتالوجات وحاول تصاحب ناس شغالة فى المجال او حتى فنيين هما هتتعب معاهم لكن سايس لحد ما تتعلم لأنك لازم تتعلم معظم الحاجات بسرعة عشان تسيطر عليهم مش تفضل دايما متلقى منهم ومحتاجلهم ..... للأسف انا ما لقيت حد يقولى الكلام دا والله كان وفر عليا كتير مجهود وتعب ووقت راح فى الأونطة واخيرا باعتذر على الأطالة وكل عام وكل مهندس ومهندسة بالف خير


----------



## king.khadawy (30 أغسطس 2010)

mizo2010 قال:


> *سعييد جدا باراؤكم جميعا*
> *king.khadawy وبالاخص العضو*
> *الذي لم يبخل علينا بنصائحه العمليه*
> *لأنه حب ينصحنا حتى لا نمر بتجربته القاسيه*
> ...


بارك الله فيك يا mizo2010 وكل عام وانت بالف صحة وسعادة اتمنالك وكل المهندسين كامل الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## Sherif Basha (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
سيبك يا مان من اى إحباط اهم حاجة فى الدنيا حب شغلك علشان شغلك يحبك يعنى المهندس الصح الى يشتغل بإيده بدل لما حد يشتغلة وشوف 3/4 المهندسين الى هنا يدوب معاهم شهادة هندسة ولما تحتاجة تلاقيه محتاج حد يفهمة ومتنكين على الفاضى وال1/4 فقط الى بيراعى ربنا فى شغلة وفى المكانة الى ربنا إدهاله وربنا يحب إذا عمل احدنا عمل ان نتقنه واللهالموفق


----------



## Sherif Basha (30 أغسطس 2010)

كلعام وانت بخير يا عصام


----------



## الانجينيير (30 أغسطس 2010)

*يا الف خساره*

بعد ال99.2 فى الميه ثانويه عامه وجيد حدا فى الكليه
ماما تشوفنى ماسك مفتاح وشغال باديه
انا دلوقتى اتعلمت الحمد لله يعنى ايه بر الوالدين ياريت سمعت كلام اهلى ودخلت حاجه تانيه
وبالله عليكوا متقولوش ده كبر


----------



## king.khadawy (30 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ (الأنجينير) مش عارف هل دا فعلا رأيك فى ميكانيكا باور بجد ولا كعادة العرب بيحبوا يعيشوا دور (الأتجاه المعاكس)..... يا باشمهندس حب ما تعمل حتى تعمل ما تحب ولا فائدة من البكاء على اللبن المسكوب.... انا لو رجعت لأيام ثانوية عامة هدخل ألسن الكلية التى اعشقها.... لكن خلاص قضى الأمر الذى فيه تستفتيان.... احنا هنا بناقش موضوع للناس اللى دخلت هندسة بالفعل سواء لسه طلبة او خلصوا ذى حالتى كدة ..... وعاوزين نبث فى الناس روح الأمل مش نحبط ونكسر عزائم الناس.... كفاية المر اللى الناس عايشه فيه وحال الأخوة المهندسين المزرى فى كل الدول العربية الشقيقة وفى مصر كله بلا استثناء وأنا شغال بره وبسافر وشفت تقريبا كل الجنسيات العربية.... لكن لا نفقد الأمل لأننا شعوب مملؤة بالأيمان..... وكلمة ربنا بتأثر فينا....لسه متحولناش لجمادات والحمد لله.....عذرا للأطالة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 أغسطس 2010)

> بعد ال99.2 فى الميه ثانويه عامه وجيد حدا فى الكليه
> ماما تشوفنى ماسك مفتاح وشغال باديه
> انا دلوقتى اتعلمت الحمد لله يعنى ايه بر الوالدين ياريت سمعت كلام اهلى ودخلت حاجه تانيه
> وبالله عليكوا متقولوش ده كبر



هو انت كنت فاكر مهندس ميكانيكا بيقضى يومة كلة فى التكييف و قاعد على مكتب؟؟؟؟؟؟

طلاما انت مش حابب مجال شغل القسم...دخلتة من البداية لية؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالله جابر (30 أغسطس 2010)

سوري يا جماعة الموضوع ابسط من كدة بكتيير وممكن نقنع اي حد انه ازاي ياخد مرتب كبير
انا اشتغلت ب 300 جنية وكمان اشتغلت ب 3000 جنية 
لما كنت غبي ومش بعرف المسمار من الخابور ومش بعرف الكاتينة من السير كنت با خد 300 وكانو كتير عليا كمان لان الاسم مهندس بس مش بافيد صاحب الشغل في حاجة منا مش عارف حاجة ....,
لكن النهاردة انا اعرف اصمم تكييف لاكبر موول واكبر فندق اعرف اصمم احسن شبكات اطفاء حريق اعرف اصمم احسن غرف تبريد وتجميد اعمل صيانة لاصعب دايرة تكييف بايدي اعمل تشغيل ومتابعة وكشف اعطال عن اصعب انواع الكومبريسورات هوا او غاز او بخار اعرف اعمل احسن شبكة shilled water عايز اقولك كمان ولا كفاية كده ..., ده في خلال 3 سنين من تخرجي وشغلي لو انا شغال عندك ...وباعملك كل ده ...هديني ...كم ؟؟؟

3000 ومش عاجبني وبفكر اسيب الشغل وفيه قدامي اكتر من فرصة ... بس متردد حبتين .....
جمد قلبك اخلص ف شغلك ..... اوعي تنسي انك مهندس .... مش فني ولا صيدلي ولا محاسب 
لما تحس انك فعلا مهندس تعالي واسأل عن مرتب


----------



## الانجينيير (30 أغسطس 2010)

*اسمع اذن*

انا 2008 هندسه طنطا ولفيتها من شرقها لغربها من انترفيوهات لتدريب لتعيين مؤقت لشغل حر لسفر بره
من شركه الانابيب للتكرير لشركه المياه والغزل والتوكيلا من مرسيدس بينز لبم لغيره حتى الاجهزه الطبيه
وابشركم ياشباب والله ماقبلت مهندس اشتغل بايديه واعرف ان اول مايطلب منك اجبارى انك تشتغل بايديك اعرف ان المهمه الموكله اليك غير هندسيه وانك فيك عيب اما قصور دراسى فى الفهم او سوء اختيار والاماكن دى عاده بتبقى طلبه مهندسين اسم فقط
بس مش معنى كده انك تهتم بالنظرى فقط اهرى نفسك تدريب وشوف كويس واسمع
بالله عليك هى الحكومه او جهه عمل بتجبر صاحب اى شركه انها تجيب مهندس لا طبعا مفيش اى قانون بكده اتفقنا طيب الفنى بياخد كام والمهندس بياخد كام لو الموضوع شغل بالايد ليه اللى يجبره يجيب مهندس ويوجع دماغه

انا دلوقتى الشغل فى تصميمات التكيف المركزى من load calculation -ductdesign
وعلى فكره ساعلت بنزل تنفيذى وعمرى ماحطيط ايدى فى حاجه وعايا بدل العامل اربعه
ونصيحتى ليك ركز قوى على التقدير- الانجليزى من غير كورسات اتعود من دلوقتى تطلع المكتبه وكل كلمه جديده تعرفها ماتعديش عليك مرتين الاكنت عارفها
وحاول تاخد دورهautocad حسب ظروفك الماديه وياريت تكون certification من مركز معتمد 
وعايز اقولك مفاجاه الزمن ده اى حد معاه معهد او جامعه عماليه او تعليم صناعى او حتى دبلوم بفتكر نفسه مهندس وفى المنتدى ده بالخصوص وانا اعرفشخصيا حوالى 30 %منهم نفس النظام وما خفيا كان اعظم


----------



## hamadalx (31 أغسطس 2010)

ياهندسة ........................... ياصديقى العزيز والله العظيم إحنا عارفين مفيش حاجة بالساهل وكل حاجة إن شاء الله بتيجى بالصبر والثقة فى الله أنا أول مقابلة ليا فى شركة (حكومية ) وبدون ذكر إسمها وشركة كبيرة جدا وكانوا عاملين إعلان فى جريدة الأهرام إن طالبين مهندسين ميكانيكا وكهرباء قوى حديثى التخرج فقط وطبعا إحنا متعودين على الفشار فى مصر فبيقولك لمساعدة والنهوض بالقطاع الهندسى والصناعى بمصر وروحت يازعيم والحمد لله أول ما دخلت أنا وزميلى كان مهندس كهرباء مدير القطاع طردنا ....................... والله العظيم طردنا من مكتبه وقال إحنا مش محتاجين مهندسين حديثى التخرج مين اللى قالك تيجى قولتله الجرنال قالى لأ............ أنا عن نفسى مش عايز حد بسبب كان فى إتنين قرايبه أو أصحابه الله أعلم ومعاهم إتنين شباب والواضح كانوا خلاص أخدوا الشغلانة ده غير اللف والدوران على الشركات وتروح للشركة ما تعرفش تشوف حتى hr من على البوابة يقولك هات السى فى وتيجى تبص عليه إتلاقيه إترمى فى الزبالة أو بياكلوا عليه بتوع الأمن وتقديرى الحمد لله كويس (جيد جدا) وعلى كل حال أنا مش زعلان ولكن حزين على الوضع المؤسف اللى إحنا فيه دلوقتى ................
سبحان الله بعدها بأسبوع واحد كان جالى عرض عمل فى الإمارات فى شركة مقاولات ودلوقتى شغال الحمد لله فى شركة تعتبر من أكبر الشركات فى الإمارات وبالأخص فى أبوظبى ......................
الواحد منا لا يفقد الأمل ويثق فى الله ثقة عمياء إن الخير جاى جاى لا محالة ويسعى ممكن الواحد يحاول كتير بس مفيش فايدة وتلاقيها مرة واحدة كدة فرجت وإنت متعرفش السبب بس صدقونى ياإخوانى (من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا)
وأسف على الكتابة بالعامية


----------



## king.khadawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

سلام عليكم
أيوة كدة مشكور يا باشمهندس hamadalx هو دا الكلام احنا عاوزين نعطى امل للناس مش نحبطهم انا تقريبا نفس قصتك لفيت كتير فى الأول وعملت اكتر من عشرين مقابلة واشتغلت فى شركات صغيرة وشغلها عقيم لكن اللى يصبر ينول وزى ما قلنا فى الأول لا تنظر للمال هو جاى جاى لوحده المهم انك تنمى نفسك وقدراتك والحمد لله ربنا كرم دلوقتى وباشتغل فى ليبيا بمرتب حلو جدا .... يا جماعة الرزق دا بتاع ربنا اهم حاجة الأجتهاد والعمل بجد


----------



## hamadalx (31 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يجازيك خير ياهندسة( King) ويوفقك إن شاء الله فى حياتك العملية ويكرم جميع إخواننا المسلمين ويفك عنا الكرب ويبعد عنا الحزن والهم والإنسان معرض دائما للمواقف الصعبة بس إللى يفرق هو الإيمان بأن الله عزوجل قد كتب لنا الخير .... ومفيش حاجة مستحيلة .......


----------



## محيط (1 سبتمبر 2010)

الانجينيير قال:


> بعد ال99.2 فى الميه ثانويه عامه وجيد حدا فى الكليه
> ماما تشوفنى ماسك مفتاح وشغال باديه
> انا دلوقتى اتعلمت الحمد لله يعنى ايه بر الوالدين ياريت سمعت كلام اهلى ودخلت حاجه تانيه
> وبالله عليكوا متقولوش ده كبر



لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

طريقة العرض أخي الكريم ليست مناسبة لشاب يافع . مهندس في مقتبل حياته !
.

ربنا سبحانه وتعالى خلقنا متفاوتين . فمنا من يوافقه العمل البدني ومنا من يفضل العمل العقلي والمجهود الذهني وهو متوفر في قسم القوى الميكانيكية بشكل ملحوظ !
.

وليس كل عمل ميكانيكا قوى بالمفتاح وعدة الميكانيكا ! رغم انه عمل شيق للبعض

تصميم وتنفيذ انظمة التكييف
والحريق والصحي
...
planning
...
quality control
quality assurance
...
sales
...
condition monitoring
....
وغيرها الكثير
........

بالنسبة للموضوع . فالدخل أولا وأخيرا بيد الله عز وجل . وقد جعل الله من أسبابه . المكان الذي تعمل به . ثم مهاراتك الشخصية


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (1 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى الكرام بعد التحيه انا غير متفق مع معظم الكلام الى قيل لانه مرتبات ميكانيكا باور كويسه معقوله
مابالك بقى لو كنت مبدع فى مجال معين هتبقى حاجه كويسه خالص لانه مرتبك هيبقى فووووووووق خالص 
انا بسمع عن مهندسين ميكانيكا باور بتوصل مرتاباتهم الى 35 الف فى الشهر وساعات بالدولالالالار 
بلاش الله يكرمك الياس الى النا س عليه ده لانه كلامهم مش واقعى ولا حقيقى 
وربنا يوفقنا جميعا للخير ونفع الامه اولا وبعدين ابقى دور على المرتب


----------



## الانجينيير (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلام جميل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه*

كله بامره ولكن ربنا سبحانه وتعالى يمن على عباده بالربوبيه والتربيه فمنهم من يقظ وكيس كما قال رسول الله الينا محمدا عليه الصلاه والسلام المؤمن كيس فطن ومن من لا يفهم ويتعامل مع اقداره معامله غير المسلم من عدم الرضا والسخط وسوء الفهم فان منالبلاء سوء الفهم عن الله ورسوله

فمثلا من تاخر رزقه : 1-من الممكن ان يكون قلبه متعلق بالاسباب جدا وليست يداه فالاخذ بالاسباب عمل مادى بحت اما التوكل فهو عمل قلبى خالص ويريد الله لصلاح ما عنده ان يقومه ويعبده له سبحانه وتعالى بعبادات جديده فليجا للدعاء وعندما يصل للايمان الكامل بانه لن يعمل الا باذن من السماء يجد الفرج

2-من الممكن ان يكون عالقا فى المعاصى مثل عقوق الوالدين وغيرها فياتى الضيق فى الرزق ليكون اشاره للتغيير

3-لن يكون ابتلاء ونبلوكم بالخير والشر فتنه فالاصل فى الانسان انه اتى الدنيا ليس لينعم انما ليبتلى فهى دار الاختبار وليس الجزاء كما قال الله تعالى( خلق الانسان فى كبد)وقال (انا خلقنا الانسان من امشاج نبتليه) وقال تعالى (الم احسب الناس ان يتركوا ان يقولوا امنا وهم لا يفتنون)
فالاصل الابتلاء وعلى المؤمن الصبر فهذا واجب اما الرضا مستحب ولا يقدر عليه الا اصحاب المقامات وكما قال الله تعالى (فاما الانسان اذا ما ابتلاه ربه فاكرمه ونعمهو فيقول ربى اكرمن واذا ما بتلاهو فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربى اهنن كلا)

4-الله يختار لك اخف قدر فعندما يصيب الله عبدا قدرا يلطف به فاسمه سبحانه اللطيف فاعلمان مابك هو اخف قدر والبديل اسوء واريد منكم اعاذكم الله ان تبحث عن رمله او حصوه بالله عليك فعلت ضعها فى كفك وحاول ان تشطرها لمليون جزءا فان لم تستطيع فاعلم ان من يستطيع لايظلم مقدار هذه الشطره فسبحانه تعالى عن ذلك ساعطى لك مثالا كان من السلف الصلحالفضيل بن عياض فتوفى ولده فضحك ومات ولد النبى محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام ابراهيم فبكى فاشكل ذلك على الناس فحل هذا لاشكال الامام احمد وقال ان الفضيل كان يريد ان يصل الى الرضا فضحك اظهارا منه لله الرضا بقضاءه اما نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فرضا بقضاء الله قلبا وبكى رحمه بولده فاستوعب قلبه عبادتى الصبر والرضا والرحمه اما الفضيل فاستوعب الرضا فقط

4- وما بك من نعمه فمن الله فابالله عليك من وفققك ان توجد اصلا ومن امدك بالاجهزه كالكبدوالقلب وغيرها والعافيه والنعم التى لا تحصى ومن وفققك للعقل غير النعم العامه التى يشترك فيها الجميع من البشر كظاهره البناء الضوئى وغيرها(وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر ) (واتوكم من كل ما سالتموه) وان فتحنا هذا الباب لا ينفذ
فمن وفقك مثلا لمجموع الثانويه العامه والنجاح فى الكليه ااسبابك

5 -لماذا ناخذ بالاسباب ؟ اولا لانها من سنن الله الكونيه الذى كتبها على بنى ادم فمثلا التقدم العلمى والتطور ليس حصر على المؤمنين انما لكل من اخذ باسبابه 
ثانيا لانك بتنفيذ هذا الامر عباده لله فما هى العباده كما قال العلماء هى اسم جامع وشامل لكل مايحبه الله من اقوال وافعال باطنه وظاهره وكل ما امر بعه الله عباده وفى الجمله انك عبد لك سيد امر اذا امرك بامر تاتمر واذا نهاك عن شئ تنتهى ثالثا ناهيك عن احتساب النوايا 

6-اذن ما هو التوكل ؟ هو عمل قلبى يقينى ان انتابه شك نقص او اختفى هو اليقين الكامل ان لاو رقه شجر ولا نمله ولا دابه الا يعلمها الله فى قاع البحار او فى اخر الارض وعلى الله رزقها سبحانه وتعالى وان لاضرر ولانفع الاباذن الله والشر المحض فهو من البشر اما الشر الذى وراءه حكمه فمن الله من اللمكن ان تنزل عليك مصيبه فى رايك وفى عرف الناس وتكون هى الخير الكثير (وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم)( وعسى ان تحبوا شيئا وشر لكم) فما الحل اليقين فالله لا يختبر من عبد 

7- حسن الظن بالله وعكسه الشرك فالاصل ان الله بعباده رؤوف رحيم والثقه بان الله ما خلق شئ الا كتب له رزقه قبل خلق السماوات والارض بخمسين الف سنه


اسف للا طاله


اخوكم فى الله ان اردتم ان استمر فاذنوا لى


----------



## الانجينيير (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*اعتذر لمن زعل منى واسمع اذن*

كله بامره ولكن ربنا سبحانه وتعالى يمن على عباده بالربوبيه والتربيه فمنهم من يقظ وكيس كما قال رسول الله الينا محمدا عليه الصلاه والسلام المؤمن كيس فطن ومن من لا يفهم ويتعامل مع اقداره معامله غير المسلم من عدم الرضا والسخط وسوء الفهم فان منالبلاء سوء الفهم عن الله ورسوله

فمثلا من تاخر رزقه : 1-من الممكن ان يكون قلبه متعلق بالاسباب جدا وليست يداه فالاخذ بالاسباب عمل مادى بحت اما التوكل فهو عمل قلبى خالص ويريد الله لصلاح ما عنده ان يقومه ويعبده له سبحانه وتعالى بعبادات جديده فليجا للدعاء وعندما يصل للايمان الكامل بانه لن يعمل الا باذن من السماء يجد الفرج

2-من الممكن ان يكون عالقا فى المعاصى مثل عقوق الوالدين وغيرها فياتى الضيق فى الرزق ليكون اشاره للتغيير

3-لن يكون ابتلاء ونبلوكم بالخير والشر فتنه فالاصل فى الانسان انه اتى الدنيا ليس لينعم انما ليبتلى فهى دار الاختبار وليس الجزاء كما قال الله تعالى( خلق الانسان فى كبد)وقال (انا خلقنا الانسان من امشاج نبتليه) وقال تعالى (الم احسب الناس ان يتركوا ان يقولوا امنا وهم لا يفتنون)
فالاصل الابتلاء وعلى المؤمن الصبر فهذا واجب اما الرضا مستحب ولا يقدر عليه الا اصحاب المقامات وكما قال الله تعالى (فاما الانسان اذا ما ابتلاه ربه فاكرمه ونعمهو فيقول ربى اكرمن واذا ما بتلاهو فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربى اهنن كلا)

4-الله يختار لك اخف قدر فعندما يصيب الله عبدا قدرا يلطف به فاسمه سبحانه اللطيف فاعلمان مابك هو اخف قدر والبديل اسوء واريد منكم اعاذكم الله ان تبحث عن رمله او حصوه بالله عليك فعلت ضعها فى كفك وحاول ان تشطرها لمليون جزءا فان لم تستطيع فاعلم ان من يستطيع لايظلم مقدار هذه الشطره فسبحانه تعالى عن ذلك ساعطى لك مثالا كان من السلف الصلحالفضيل بن عياض فتوفى ولده فضحك ومات ولد النبى محمد عليه الصلاه والسلام ابراهيم فبكى فاشكل ذلك على الناس فحل هذا لاشكال الامام احمد وقال ان الفضيل كان يريد ان يصل الى الرضا فضحك اظهارا منه لله الرضا بقضاءه اما نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فرضا بقضاء الله قلبا وبكى رحمه بولده فاستوعب قلبه عبادتى الصبر والرضا والرحمه اما الفضيل فاستوعب الرضا فقط

4- وما بك من نعمه فمن الله فابالله عليك من وفققك ان توجد اصلا ومن امدك بالاجهزه كالكبدوالقلب وغيرها والعافيه والنعم التى لا تحصى ومن وفققك للعقل غير النعم العامه التى يشترك فيها الجميع من البشر كظاهره البناء الضوئى وغيرها(وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر ) (واتوكم من كل ما سالتموه) وان فتحنا هذا الباب لا ينفذ
فمن وفقك مثلا لمجموع الثانويه العامه والنجاح فى الكليه ااسبابك

5 -لماذا ناخذ بالاسباب ؟ اولا لانها من سنن الله الكونيه الذى كتبها على بنى ادم فمثلا التقدم العلمى والتطور ليس حصر على المؤمنين انما لكل من اخذ باسبابه 
ثانيا لانك بتنفيذ هذا الامر عباده لله فما هى العباده كما قال العلماء هى اسم جامع وشامل لكل مايحبه الله من اقوال وافعال باطنه وظاهره وكل ما امر بعه الله عباده وفى الجمله انك عبد لك سيد امر اذا امرك بامر تاتمر واذا نهاك عن شئ تنتهى ثالثا ناهيك عن احتساب النوايا 

6-اذن ما هو التوكل ؟ هو عمل قلبى يقينى ان انتابه شك نقص او اختفى هو اليقين الكامل ان لاو رقه شجر ولا نمله ولا دابه الا يعلمها الله فى قاع البحار او فى اخر الارض وعلى الله رزقها سبحانه وتعالى وان لاضرر ولانفع الاباذن الله والشر المحض فهو من البشر اما الشر الذى وراءه حكمه فمن الله من اللمكن ان تنزل عليك مصيبه فى رايك وفى عرف الناس وتكون هى الخير الكثير (وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم)( وعسى ان تحبوا شيئا وشر لكم) فما الحل اليقين فالله لا يختبر من عبد 

7- حسن الظن بالله وعكسه الشرك فالاصل ان الله بعباده رؤوف رحيم والثقه بان الله ما خلق شئ الا كتب له رزقه قبل خلق السماوات والارض بخمسين الف سنه


اسف للا طاله


اخوكم فى الله ان اردتم ان استمر فاذنوا لى


----------



## mghazy (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا على الافادة والثقة فى اللة ربنا يثبتك


----------



## الانجينيير (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*الى الاخ maghzy*

احسن الله اليك ياصاحبى ويثبتنا واياك


----------



## الانجينيير (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*العبوديه*

كيف يستخلص الانسان قاعده ثابته اصوليه كعاده اى شئ له عماد يتم عليه البناء
هذا العماد هو العبوديه وهى جل الامر وغايته الذى اصل الدين واصل كل شئ فبها يقم كل شئ وبسببها ولها خلقت الدنيا كلها وبعث الرسل واقيمت الشرائع وشربت الارض حتى الان من دماء العباد واقيم سوق الجنه والنار وبها تكونت الاخلاق ووضعت الفطره فى القلوب

كما قال الله تعالى فى ايه الميثاق وهو اقدم ميثاق فى الدنيا اخذه الله على بنى ادم (واذ اخذ ربك من بنى ادم من ظهورهم ذريتهم واشهدهم على انفسهم الست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا ان تقولوا يوم القيامه انا كنا عن هذا غافلين )-الاعراف

والحديث يفسر القران كمافى حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فى صحيح البخارى وغيرهعن مسلم بن يسار الجهنى ان عمر بن الخطاب سئل عن هذه الايه فقال عمر رضى الله عنه سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عنها (ان الله عز وجل خلق ادم ثم مسح ظهره بيمينه فخلق كل نسمه هو خالقها الى يوم القيامه وسئله فى ان واحد الست بربكم قالوا بلى شهدنا بانك رب العالمين وسنقول يوم القيامه انا كنا عن هذا غافلين )

ان تقولو يعنى الا تقولوا والنسمات جمهورا والارجح انها صوره من صور الخلق كالنوم والموت

ومعنى هذا ان اصل الفطره هى الاعتراف بالعبوديه لله عز وجل ولكن مرت الدهور وجاء كل عبد فى زمانه ليقضى امره وما كتبه الله عليه فكان ناسيا لما شهده فارسل الله الرسل مذكرين بهذا العهد والميثاق مبشرين ومنذرين 


يستكمل باذن الله
واستاذن الاخوه الاذن بالاستمرار


----------



## badwy (18 سبتمبر 2010)

_[font=&quot]ملئت الدنيا بعلوم كما ملئت البحار بالماء [/font]_​ _[font=&quot]فإن طلب العلم طالب لم يرتوي [/font]_​ _[font=&quot]كذا ما ارتوي غريق بماء[/font][font=&quot] [/font]_


----------



## asa787 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس ميكانيكا عامة (باور+هندسة انتاج+هندسة تطبيقية) والان طالب درسات عليا شعبه باوووور .
المهم انا مش نادم على التخصص ولكن ليس قسم الميكانيكية بافضل الاقسام حيث انه اصعب الاقسام ومعقد جدا وعلى العكس عند التخرج لن تجد مكانك عكس الاقسام الاخرى.
انا اقولك ربي يوفقك واستمر --- احنا عندنا في ليبيا من اسؤء الاقسام عند التخرج هو ميكانيكيا


----------



## احمد علوانى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه 
اود ان اقول الى اخى العزيز الرزق فى يد الله ما كان بالتخصصات ولا بالشهادات ولا الدرجات


----------



## المهندسة دنياا (27 سبتمبر 2010)

أنا بقى أكتر اجة مضيقاني إن بعد خلصت دراسة ميكانيكا فوى وما أدراك ما هي يعني وطلع عيني فيها الشركات مش عايزة تشغلني عشان أنا بنت يرضي مين ده يعني


----------



## حسين هلك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

mizo2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> 
> انا طالب في هندسه اسكندريه قسم ميكانيكا باور
> سمعت كلاااام وحش جدا من مهندسين حديثي التخرج لفنس القسم
> ...


 باشمهندس ميزووو
بص يا رايس انا هندسة ميكانيكا الاسكندريه دفعة 2010 
والمرتبات كلها كالاتى:
برج العرب = من 600 الى 850 فقط وده فى قطاع الاغذيه :8:
وممكن يوصل ل 1200 فى صناعة الصلب والبلاستيك 
وممكن تبدأ زى حلاتى ب 500 جندى :75:
بس كل مش مهم , المهم أصلاً انك تلاقى شغل وتثبت ان أهل للمسئوليه ........ وعايز أقولك ان الدفعات اللى كانت بعد منى بأمانه هنووود وده على رأى أغلب الدكاتره (وبلاش نسيح :18 
وفى البدايه الشغل لو انت أثبت جداره المرتب بيزيد بمعدل سريع (ده اللى اتقالى :20 عشان صاحب العمل مبيصدق يلاقى حد يمشى الشغل ....... إنما مش من خصائص هندسة ميكانيكا الاسكندريه :70:


----------



## حسين هلك (27 سبتمبر 2010)

إنما مش من خصائص طلاب هندسة ميكانيكا الاسكندريه ........ انك تكون ناعى الهم ........
(المفروووض اننا نحسنا) (^_^)


----------



## zamalkawi (27 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندسة دنياا قال:


> أنا بقى أكتر اجة مضيقاني إن بعد خلصت دراسة ميكانيكا فوى وما أدراك ما هي يعني وطلع عيني فيها الشركات مش عايزة تشغلني عشان أنا بنت يرضي مين ده يعني


بدون أي تحيز، هذا القسم أقل ملاءمة للفتيات
هذا لا يعني أنه لا يلائمهن على الإطلاق، ولكن يعني أنه فقط أقل ملاءمة، فطبيعته خشنة بعض الشيء، كما أن فرص الفتاة فيه أقل بعض الشيء من الفتى


----------



## الشهيد77 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

المشكلة ليست فى مرتبات مهندسى ميكانيكا باور فقط ولكن فى كل التخصصات الهندسية فى أى مؤسسة حكومية أو شركة قطاع أعمال تجد أن مرتبات المهندسين هزيلة و لا تقارن بأى حال من الأحوال بمرتبات أقرانهم من المهندسين العاملين فى قطاعات مثل البترول و الأسمنت و الأسمدة و المطلب الحقيقى هو أن يكون هناك عدالة فى توزيع الأجور عن طريق عمل كادر للمهندسين


----------



## sesem_m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*مرتبات مهندسي ميكانيكا باور*

اولا احب اعرف الكل ان الرزق ده شيء بيد الله ولا احد يمكن ان يتدخل في رزقه 
اهم شيء بالنسبة للانسان هو السعي الجاد والبحث عن الرزق الحلال 
اذا كنت مهندس مجتهد فثق تماما ان الله سوف يرزقك بالكثير سواء عاجلا او اٌجلا
وهذه حقيقة ما دمت مهندس وخصوصا مهندس ميكانيكا باور فان المال سوف ياتي لك لا محالة ولكن اجتهد دائما في طلب الافضل
وضع امامك دائما ان مهندسين ميكانيكا هم القادة دائما في اي مكان هم فيه
وحقيقة اعرف اصدقاء من دفعتي والدفع التي تسبقني لم يزالوا مرتباتهم لا تتعدي الاف جنية لانهم رضوا بالوظيفة بتاعت زمان وقعدة المكتب بتاعت فؤاد المهندس القديمة في شركة المياه وشركات المطاحن واعرف ناس من الدفع التي بعدي والله يتعدي مرتابتهم ال3 وال 4 وال5 الالاف جنيه شهريا علما باني دفعة 2005
اخيرا ارجو من الله ان يرزقنا جميعا الحلال الطيب ويبارك لنا فيه
ووفقنا جميعا ربنا لما فيه الخير والرشاد


----------



## eng_teto75 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله 
اراء المهندسين كلها جميله ومحفزه ومعلمه 
انا قرات كل الاراء بجد استفدت واتعلمت من جميع الاراء لان 
منهم كلهم من السلبى والايجابى 
لان من طبع المهندس اصلا عدم الياس والقنوت خصوصا ميكانيكا لانى انا مهندس ميكانيكا واكيد عانيت الامرين 
وما من مهندس ميكانيكا الا وعانى الامرين فى الدراسه لحد ما خلص
وبعد كده مشكله الشغل والمرتب بعد التخرج دى هتيجى تدريجيا ولازم تتعب فى الاول الا لو معاك واسطه فى بلدنا 
الامن رحم الله وجت معاه كده 
بس بعد كده نتكلم نقول ايه بعد اراء زمايلنا المهندسين 
انا بس عندى ملحوظه بسيطه 
لاتقنط لا تياس فى البدايه لاتنظر للماده لانك لاتعطى فى البدايه 
البعض يعتقد انهم لم ولن يكونوا احيانا الاحلام تكون صعبه الوصول 
ولاكن عليك بالاستمرار مهما كانت المسافات بعيده ان كنت تؤمن بحلمك وبتحقيق ذاتك
وان كنت تؤمن بذاتك فاعلم بانك ستجعل الحلم حقيقه 
وهقولكم بيت شعر
نعيب زماننا والعيب فينا 
وما لزماننا عيب سوانا 
ونهجو ذا الزمان بغير ذنب
ولو نطق الزمان لنا هجانا 
يمضى الزمان وتنطوى الايام يا بشمهندس
هذا يوم جديد وعلى عمللك شهيد
فاين السعى والتجديد
ماذا عن احلامك
ماذا عن انجازاتك
فهل هذا ما تريد ان يكون عليه حاللك 
الى متى السكون الى متى الضعف الى متى الفشل المتكرر 
الى متى خلق الاعذار الى متى التوكل على الاخرين الى متى الى متى
كلنا يريد ان يكون
ولاكن 
المكان والزمان والظروف 
الحل ياشباب فى عده نقاط مقسمه
1-رضا الله عز وجل -وتكون مطمئن بعمللك -ان يكون هدفك الاساسى ان تقدم فى الحياه عملا نافعا مفيد ويكون للك اثرا -ان يكون للك ثمره ولا تكون صفرا على الشمال
2- الثقه بالنفس والامل ولا تلقى باللوم على من حوللك ولا تستسلم للفشل امن بذات امن بقدراتك قرر التغيير 
انت تستطيع يمكنك فعل ذللك الدوافع والطموح الفعل والتوكل التخيل والرؤيه لاستمراريه
ان الاوان للتغلب على القهر والخوف 
ان الاوان لتحمل المسئوليه بجد 
ان الاوان لعماره الارض
ان الاوان للتغير الحقيقى 
ان الاوان ليغدو الحلم حقيقه 
وفى النهايه اسف اطلت عليكم 
كلمه النجاح يحققها ثلاثه حروف هى --------------- (جمم)







ج--------جراءه
م-----------مبادره
م--------------مواصله
وشكرا لكم جميعا ايها الاخوه الافاضل
اخوكم المهندس احمد ابو غياض


----------



## اسم مخالف543 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

تفكير سيئ جدا انت الاول حب عملك وكن متميز فية وانا مستعد اعينك 900جنية فى الشهر وسكن شقة من غير فلوس وعلاج مجانى فى شركة السكر


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (29 سبتمبر 2010)

_يمكننى لو سمحتولى اضيف تعليق بسيط كل امور الرزق بيد الرحمن بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(ومن اعرض عن ذكرى فان له معيشة ضنكا) ونصيحة بالنسبة لميكانيكا باور حاول ان تستفيد من اقراص الا بتاخذها من انتاج _
_والله ما انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا_


----------



## manal ammar (30 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة للله و بركاته
موضوع جميل بصراحة و انا مهندسة ميكاترونيات و لما لقيت شغل قريب مني اشتغلت كمهندسة ميكانيكا لان ميكاترونيات
كانت شعبة في ميكانيكا و الاساس بتاعي اصلا ميكانيكا المهم انا اشتغلت في مصنع و حظي كان كويس لان مكانش فيه حد غيري متقدم في الشغلانة دي و طبعا عارفين انهم بيرفضوا البنات
و كان بيدربني برضه مهندس ميكانيكا و اللي اعرفه انه بياخد مرتب 20 الف جنيه
و بالنسبة لموضوع الفلوس ده ارزاق اهم حاجة تكون عندك خبرة
و بالنسبة للشغل انا اشتغلت بايدي و الموضوع مش صعب بالنسبة للبنت زي ما الناس فاكرة بس يمكن يكون شوية مش ملائم ليها او يمكن في مجتمعاتنا مش متعودين علي كده
ومتقاقش موضوع الشغل ده نصيب و رزق و ربنا يرزقك بشغل تاخد فيه 1000000 جنيه قليلين صح؟


----------



## mizo2010 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

حسين هلك قال:


> باشمهندس ميزووو
> بص يا رايس انا هندسة ميكانيكا الاسكندريه دفعة 2010
> والمرتبات كلها كالاتى:
> برج العرب = من 600 الى 850 فقط وده فى قطاع الاغذيه :8:
> ...



خلاص يا باشمهندس
احجزلي مكان عندك فالشركه:16:
انا مالعجمي وبرج العرب قريبه مالعجمي زي ما انت عارف :77::77:

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله وتمسك القسم كله فالشركه


عشان تعيني بس مش اكتر :7::7:
​


----------



## حسن جمعه احمد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

انت فاكر نفسك مدرس بتاع دروس خصوصية


----------



## mizo2010 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

حسن جمعه احمد قال:


> انت فاكر نفسك مدرس بتاع دروس خصوصية



ماجليش تربيه فالتنسيق اعمل ايه

:4::4::4:
​


----------



## عبداللطيف ابوبلطه (14 أكتوبر 2010)

يا خلق الله كل برزقه انا دفعة 2001 ميكانيكا قوى هندسة الازهر اول مرتب كان 500 جنيه ثم 1000 ثم 1500 والان اعمل بالسعوديه بمرتب محترم ؛ واكرر كل برزقه فانا ارى هنا اناسا افضل منى بمرتب اقل منى وكذلك من هم اقل منى واكثر راتبا . المهم الاخلاص فى العمل حتى يرزقك الله البركه فى كل شئ وتاكد ان البركه هى الاهم


----------



## eng/elshemy (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته احب اطمن كل مهندسى نال شرف مهندس ميكانيكا قوى انك تخلى دايما فكرك اوسع من الغير انت اللى بيتغير اللى حواليك مش اللى حواليك هما اللى بيغروك حاول انك تكون صاحب طموح صاحب امل حابب انك توصل اليه مهندس الميكانيكا مجاله ذى ما كل الاخوه عارفيين مجال واسع ويا ريت كل مهندس يحاول انه يبدع فى المكان اللى هو فيه انا مهندس من المهندسين اللى بدات عمل فى شركة بلاستيك وكانت من اكبر الشركات بدون ذكر اسماء لاكن مكنتش حابب المجال سبتها واشتغلت مع شركة صغيره جدا فى المجال المحبب لى وهو التكييف وكان مرتبى 300 جنيه وكانت الشركه مافيهاش غير فنى ومساعديين وعشان انا حابب المجال استمريت فيها رغم انى كنت احيانا انا اللى باخرج للاصلاحات ومعايا شنطة العده مش عيب ياجماعة والله المهندس بقيمته وبعقله مش بالمظاهر تصورا انى صاحب الشركة لما لانى مخلص للعمل ومبتكر قال لى انت لازملك حاجه مجالها اكبر ونشاطها اوسع وهو اللى نقالنى الشركة الثانيه والحمد لله بعد كده بقيت مسؤل عن الصيانه بمنى وزارة من الوزارات وبعدها انقلت الى المشاريع وتوليت مدير مشروع للاعمال الميكانيكه وانا الان اعمل استشارى بالسعوديه وخبرت لاتتجاوز ال6 سنوات ملخص الكلام اتعب وانت ربنا هديك اكتر من اللى بتحلم بيه وربنا يسعد الجميع elshemy84


----------



## محمد51111 (7 فبراير 2011)

لكل مجتهد نصيب حتي لو كان جزمجي فما بالك بمهندس ميكانيكا بور


----------



## Thegangster (8 فبراير 2011)

مالهم ياعم الجزمجية؟؟؟؟


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 فبراير 2011)

أخى 
الصبر وعدم إستعجال الأمور
الصبر وعدم إستعجال الأمور
الصبر وعدم إستعجال الأمور
الصبر وعدم إستعجال الأمور

واليقين بأن الرزق من عند الله

أعرف مهندس ميكانيكا بدأ بــــ 600 جنيه، وبعد 6 شهور أثبت نفسه فى عمله أصبح 1200 ج وبعد 8 شهور أصبح 1800 ج لسفر بعض القدامى فى العمل للعمل فى الخارج، ثم جاءته فرصة فى شركة منافسة بــ 3000 جنيه وإنتقل إليها لمدة 3 أسابيع ، ثم عاد لشركته القديمة بـــ 4000 جنيه (كل ده غير البدلات)

مع العلم بأن قدرك ليس دائماً مثل قدر غيرك

وأدعو الله القدير أن يكون أول مرتب ليك كما ترضى


----------



## احمدفتوح (28 مارس 2011)

قال تعالى ....((وفى السماء رزقكم وما توعدون)) محدش عارف الخير فين بالضبط ....وانا قابلت مهندس ميكانيكا وكان مدير مشروع وكان راجل خبرة كبيرة ......سألته ادخل قسم ايه بعد اعدادى..رد وقال اللى اللى تحبه....وقالى ملكشى دعوة بالسوق خالص ....محدش عارف اي تخصص هو اللى بيسود ولأى فترة


----------



## م ابوفارس (28 مارس 2011)

الرزق بيد الله سبحانة وتعالي ولكن لابد ان نزيد أسعار المهندسين بمصر

لابد أن تقول الرواتب من 5000 الف جنية الى 12 الف جنيه كبداية مهندس 

لأن راح يكون بمصر هجرة المهندسين لدول أخري


----------



## أيمن السيد جوده (14 أبريل 2011)

المهم في بداية التخرج هو إكتساب الخبرة وبعدين إن شاء الله هتفرض نفسك علي الشغل و ممكن تطلب الراتب اللي إنت عاوزة


----------



## amakali (15 أبريل 2011)

يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب الرزق من الله لايتطلب هندسه او طب ولكن المهم الاعتماد على الله والاخذ بالاسباب
اعرف ناس يادوب دبلوم او يمكن ما فيش وبيعملوا احلى فلوس بالحلال 
مهندس عاطل خبرة عشر سنين واللى عايز يسال سلام والله المستعان


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (22 أبريل 2011)

الاهم فى البداية بعد التخرج انك تاخد خبره و تتخصص فى مجال معين مش تتنقل من مجال لمجال مختلف عنه وبعد كده متقلقش الفلوس هتيجى لحد عندك بس انت قول يارب


----------



## eessoo (22 أبريل 2011)

المهندس بجهده هو اللي بيعمل للقسم بتاعه اسم


----------



## mohammdali (23 أبريل 2011)

اولا ربنا يوفقك فى دراستك وتخلص على خير
حاول فى الفترة دى تركز على مجال معين تكون حابب تشتغل فيه لان ميكانيكا يور قسم كبير ومجلاته واسعه جدا
تركز فى مجال معين يعنى تهتم بتجميع معلومات عنه و تاخد كورسات تاهلك انك تشتغل فيه بعد التخرج
اما بالنسبه للفلوس فمعظم الخريجين بيتراوح المرتبات بين 800,1500 ودا حسب حجم العمل وطبيعته و حجم الشركه او المصنع
وتاهيل الشخص نفسه وشخصيته له دور ايضا
بس فى النهايه هى ارزاق ربنا مقسمها واللى علينا ناخذ بالاسباب و نتحرى الحلال وربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## bagwil (26 أبريل 2011)

انا فى كلمة سمعتها من مهندس قبل كده قال:
انت لو شخص عادى الالف منك ميساووش 
انما لو انت فاهم الواحد منك بألف


----------



## Ensan Gded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

hamadalx قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> كل عام وأنتم بخير وأدعوا الله أن يجعل هذا الشهر الكريم مفتاحا وسبيلا لفك كربنا وجلاء همنا بإذن الله
> فى البداية تابعت هذا الموضوع من المشاركة الأولى ولكن رفضت أن أكمل أو أشارك بعدما رأيت رد المهندس الإنجنير بوصفه لردود المشاركين بأنها غير صحيحة وكذب وأقول له لا توجد مشكلة أبدا فى إختلاف الرأى ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية هى أن ترفض رأى الطرف الأخر...
> 
> ...


 كلام تمام التمام ...لكن ايه الفرق بينى كمهندس وبين الفنى ؟ وازاى اخد من معلوماته وخبرته فى اول المشوار من غير ما يطنطط عليا ؟


----------



## عادل 1980 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

mohammdali قال:


> اولا ربنا يوفقك فى دراستك وتخلص على خير
> حاول فى الفترة دى تركز على مجال معين تكون حابب تشتغل فيه لان ميكانيكا يور قسم كبير ومجلاته واسعه جدا
> تركز فى مجال معين يعنى تهتم بتجميع معلومات عنه و تاخد كورسات تاهلك انك تشتغل فيه بعد التخرج
> اما بالنسبه للفلوس فمعظم الخريجين بيتراوح المرتبات بين 800,1500 ودا حسب حجم العمل وطبيعته و حجم الشركه او المصنع
> ...



كلام مظبوط 

وأزود عليه إن لازم تكون مؤمن بأن الرزق بيد الله وأن رزقك لن يذهب لغيرك وأن عملك لن يؤده غيرك....ودائماً الصبر...والنظر إلى البعيد..

وإليك مثال..

أعرف مهندس خريج 2002
جيش 3 سنوات
إشتغل 2005 بمرتب 600 جنيه فى القاهرة مغترب (يعنى إيجار وأكل فى الشوارع وغيره).
زيادة خلال 3 سنوات إلى 1200 يعنى سنة 2008

وبكرم ربنا جاله فرصة فى شركة تانية وشركته إتمسكت بيه
وحصل خناقة بين شركتين عليه وحصل زى مزاد...بدون الخوض فى تفاصيل ووصل مرتبه فجأه إلى 4000 جنيه سنة 2008

وبيزيد كل سنة زيادات إستثنائية ووصل دلوقتى لمرتب لم يكن يتخيله...وبيحمد ربنا ليل نهار على اللى حصله...

هذا هو الرزق...لن يأخذه غيرك....

ركز فقط فى مجال بعينه...
على فكره هو خريج طنطا وهناك مفيش تخصص باردو يعنى القسم باور عام...


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (31 أكتوبر 2012)

خذ هذه الخبرة من عمك " هندسياً "
تخرجت هندسة سيارات وجرارات 
عملت 9 سنوات بالإختصاص نفسه - قطاع عام
عملت 16 سنة مدير إنتاج في مصنع برادات وجمادات محترم - قطاع خاص
منذ 3 سنوات أعمل في دراسة وتصميم أنظمة الحريق وإستشاري أيضاً وبجدارة
والحمد لله - كنت متميزاً - والفضل بعد الله وتوفيقه - للجهد والدراسة والمتابعة والإطلاع على كل جديد.
صدق الرواتب دائماً كانت متميزة
ياباشمهندس ** في الجامعة تعلمنا نكون مهندسين 
وفي الحياة العملية نعلُم الناس أننا مهندسين بجد
والله يوفق الجميع​


----------



## حمدي النمر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رائع جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير 

نصيحتى الى كل طالب بالهندسة ان يركز على التعليم فقط ويهتم بالعملي جدا فلا عيب ان يتعلم اللحام بنفسه و السباكة والسؤال عن المشاكل العمليه والحل العلمى لها و انشاء الله سوف يجد فرصة مناسبه له

وعلي العلم انا دفعه 2004 ميكانيكا باور شبين الكوم وراتبى 8000 ريال


----------



## محيط (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الانجينيير قال:


> اسوء قسم بيلم كل الناس ما تعرف فرق من فنى لمهندس وسمعته زفت عند الناس
> شغله مش ولا بد ودراسته صعبه على الفاضى وتسال الصادقين حتى اللى كسبوا من وراه 85فى الميه ندموا انهم دخلوا
> وعايز تعرف كلامى شوف اسوب الكنج عامل ازاى فى كلامه مع انه ممكن يكون محتلرم
> 
> ماتعرفشى تبقى دكتور او صيدلى او محاسب انا بقى كنت ممكن بس كل مجتمع له ضحايا علشان الناس الكويسه تعرف تعيش





tottaly wrong

i am mechanical power engineer , graduated from Egypt

i have extensive knowledge about mechanical engineering. and iam now working as consultant engineer in Europe and i am grateful being mechanical power engineer


----------



## eng mahmoud reda (5 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## eng_m_hegy (11 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الزملاء المهندسين الأعزاء انا لى رأى آخر عن قسم ميكانيكا 
هو أمتع قسم يمكن للإنسان أن يدرس به ومجالات عمله من أفضل المجالات إنى أحبه كثيرا بكل علومه ودراساته فقد كنت بالمرحله الثانويه أدرس ثانوى فنى 5 سنوات قسم تبريد وتكييف وكنت اعمل فى نفس المجال بجانب الدراسه وإلتحقت بكلية الهندسه جامعة المنصوره ولم أنقطع عن عملى بمجال التبريد والتكييف بعد الالتحاق بالجامعه
وكان حلمى أن اصبح مهندس ميكانيكا منذ ان كنت فى اولى اعدادى بعد المرحله الابتدائية مباشرة وبذلت قصارى جهدى لألتحق بالقسم الذى طالما عشت أحلم به طويلا ووفقنى الله عز وجل وتحقق الحلم واصبحت مهندس ميكانيكا بفضل الله والان اعمل بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه واحمد الله على نعمه الكثيره واحمده على تحقيقه لحلمى 
لو تحدثنا عن القسم نجده عو اساس لحياتى يمكن أن يأخذ العمل منى وقتا طويلا بدون اكل او شراب لأننى اشعر بالمتعه فى هذا المجال فاللهم لاتحرمنى من عملى فى هذا المجال


----------



## اكرامى علاء (13 نوفمبر 2012)

قسم متعب جدا بسبب تعدد مجالاتة فى العمل بعد ذلك تبريد وتكييف _معدات ثقيلة_محطات_سيارات_صحى وحريق_صيانة مصانع_تصميم _وغيرها كتير وكل مجال من دة قسم لوحدة وسنين خبرة طويلة المهم فعلا انك تركز فى مجال وتكمل فية دة هيسل عليك كتير وفى النهاية الرزق بيد الله والله الموفق والمستعان 
انا مهندس ميكانيكا باور دفعة 2009 ولحد دلوقتى بحاول لسة اركز فى تخصص واكمل فية لان نظام الشغل هو اللى بيساعدك او لا على حسب مجال الشركة اللى بتعمل فيها


----------



## mizo2010 (23 فبراير 2014)

*ياااه الموضوع بقالة يجي 4 سنين لدرجة اني نسيته
احب ابشر المهندسين اني شغال حاليا بعد سنة من التخرج بمرتب 9 اضعاف ال300 اللي بقول عليها دي 
بس مش مرتاح لأني شغال بايدي في شركة بترول بس كل المهندسين زيي حتى القدام
(طبيعة الشغل كده في شركات الحفر)

ابتديت كمهندس مبيعات ب900 جنية وكنت واخدها كوسيلة للبحث عن شغل 
وفعلا لقيت شغل بعد شهر في شركة مقاولات 
بس كل الشغل لحامات وشغل ميكانيكا انتاج فمكنتش بستفاد حاجة كمهندس باور

ومنها طرت على احدى شركات الحفر 

بالتوفيق للجميع ومحدش يحبط ان شاء الله :56:*​


----------



## pemo_2010 (26 فبراير 2014)

مش صحيح الكلام ده أنا خريج 2008 واول راتب كان 2000 جنيه وف أسوان. تفائل وركز على مجال واحد بس.


----------

